# Camera - what Camera do you use?



## dantan

I currently use a Fujifilm X-T3 APS-C Mirrorless Camera, but I also own a Nikon D5600 APS-C dSLR Camera.


----------



## LostArk

Canon 5D Mark IV, baby! I'm spoiled by "L" glass (especially the Canon 35mm L f/1.4 II) and Canon ruggedness. I really love the Fuji X100F, but the lens is terribly soft wide open and the body isn't weather sealed. I heard Fuji might address those issues with the X100V though, in which case it would replace my 5D IV for general use. The Leica Q2 is intriguing, but I think 28mm is simply a touch too wide for a fixed prime lens.


----------



## puckerth

I have a Nikon D600 and D500. These days I'm mostly taking pictures of my daughters' sports, so the D600 doesn't get used much. I haven't looked too much into the latest tech, so mirrorless is probably the way to go but I'd rather not spend money on it when I'm getting more into watches...


----------



## ChrisMoJo

A Panasonic lumix GF3 with a H-H025E-K or H-H014 lens


----------



## Redditditdadu

Fuji x100F


----------



## mharris660

Depends on the job. Advertising, journalism, modeling sports I use Nikon. Travel I use Olympus OMD-1 mkii. For street I use a small Sony RX100.


----------



## yankeexpress

Actually use my iPhone as it is super convenient and always in my pocket to grab and shoot.

Recently was gifted a camera kit with 5 lenses, flash, 3 5D3 books, and a bag of accessories by a relative who switched brands (to the Fuji XT3 shown by OP above^^)


----------



## Sherpat

Nikon D5500, Olympus OM2-S, Nintendo DSi


----------



## clbryant1981

Nikon D600. The new way to go is mirrorless but I’ve got too much invested to switch just yet.


----------



## Lodi

Sony a6000, GoPro Hero 7 and iPhone 6s for the digital side, Olympus Trip AF30 and various Polaroids (at the moment i've a 636 and a 1000) for the analog one.


----------



## Zhanming057

Two Sony A7r mk2's, an RX1R mk2, Loxia and Leica M lenses (adapted to the Sony bodies).


----------



## Rivarama

Leica M Type 240, Olympus OMD-EM1 Mk1, iPhone X


----------



## KarmaToBurn

I use my phone most of the time and the rest of the time I use my trusty Canon 1Ds MkIII. The Canon is now about a decade old and in its second shutter but I still love it. The only thing I long for is a much higher iso capability.


----------



## LostArk

KarmaToBurn said:


> I use my phone most of the time and the rest of the time I use my trusty Canon 1Ds MkIII. The Canon is now about a decade old and in its second shutter but I still love it. The only thing I long for is a much higher iso capability.


The 1Ds MkIII remains a capable tool for professional results. It's the oldest digital camera I wouldn't feel limited by. I was still using my 5D Mark II until this year, and only its AF limitations finally pushed me to upgrade. If I had a 1Ds III, maybe I wouldn't have?


----------



## dantan

Just took these shots with my Fujifilm X-T3 with XF 23mm f/2 lens on a tripod. 

Not the ideal lens for this type of photography but I don’t have a macro lens.


----------



## gaurdianarc

My iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy

SONY A7R
SONY A7R MK2

ZEISS Batis 18mm f/2.8
ZEISS 35mm f/1.4
SONY 90mm f/2.8 Macro G OSS


----------



## dantan

McCarthy said:


> SONY A7R
> SONY A7R MK2
> 
> ZEISS Batis 18mm f/2.8
> ZEISS 35mm f/1.4
> SONY 90mm f/2.8 Macro G OSS


Very nice!

Great gear, too.


----------



## dantan

One of my favourite shots - taken by me in April this year.


----------



## iheartnola

For my watch shots, at least the serious ones, I use an older Fujifilm X-T1 and the 90mm macro lens. Does an excellent job and since I'm only producing content for the 'gram, it's all I need.


----------



## cadenza

iPhone SE
Canon SD800
Nikon 35ti 
Nikon F2AS
Fuji X100
Yashica 124G
Deardorff 5x7 with 4x5 & 5x7 backs


----------



## Spongology

I am having Nikon D600 and D500.


----------



## jusia

Canon 80D.


----------



## Eagle Scout

Canon 80D as well. Also carrying the Canon 24mm prime, 18-55mm, and 10-18mm ultra wide all EFS. So far so good with the Sigma 100-400mm. Hard to beat for the money.

Canon's Camera Connect WiFi app between the 80D and my cell phone is very handy as a remote shutter, photo viewer, and access to settings.


----------



## DanceOfLight

various, depends on the job at hand.
Pentax LX, 645NII, K5, various smartphones + loups etc. IMHO A good Lens and a stable tripod makes a lot of difference, esp in macro.


----------



## Simon

IPhone
Nikon Df
FujiX1Pro

Mainly Zeiss primes glass


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

I use to use a Canon 650D. With multiple lenses. Then I had kids. F, hauling that DSLR around. But the photo's it takes still slap anything from a mobile phone.


----------



## issey.miyake

I shot with canon for 10 years starting with the 40d in 2008 and then upgraded to a 6dmk2 in 2017. Both were great cameras and paired with the 24-70 2.8L or the lighter 24-105 4.0L most needs were met. 

Also like the above had my first kid end of 2013 and it was really cumbersome to carry. She grew up and didn’t need as much which is why I upgraded the body to a full frame which was a huge upgrade. 

Went overseas and hired a Sony A7III and enjoyed the slightly smaller body & lens but still weighed quite a lot plus the price to upgrade was a lot.

Ended up selling it all and ended up with an Olympus EM1 MK2 which is the best of both worlds imo - it is small and much lighter and also very capable (still figuring it out tbh).

I’ve got the 12-40mm 2.8 pro and 45mm 1.8 and love I can carry it all in a small bag.


----------



## ralfoto

Cameras.....sometimes as obsessive as watches....eh!!!

Only use film cameras: Fuji gw680 and gw670, bronica rf645....and rolleiflex 3.5f version 3


----------



## ralfoto




----------



## Thirdgenbird

issey.miyake said:


> Ended up selling it all and ended up with an Olympus EM1 MK2 which is the best of both worlds imo - it is small and much lighter and also very capable (still figuring it out tbh).
> 
> I've got the 12-40mm 2.8 pro and 45mm 1.8 and love I can carry it all in a small bag.


I am in-process of selling Canon gear to buy the anticipated em5 mkIII.

Good to see there are a number or Olympus OMD users here.


----------



## Vibroverb

Canon 1Dx
85mm II f1.2L
70-200II f2.8L
11-24 f4L
24-70 II f2.8L
Tamron SP90
Canon 50mm f.14


----------



## elmeister

Currently I’m shooting mainly a Leica m3 w a 50 Summicron BUT I’ve really, really been enjoying a Nikon FM w a 50 a lot.. so light and simple. 

I’ve pretty much sold my digital stuff to go back to film for my fun/family shooting but getting an itch to purchase another digital for macro style projects... thinking Sony A7ii as I don’t see myself needing the newer features... would have to then decide auto focus or adapt for an older macro... 

Or Ill just get a new watch instead... lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

I'm a Fujifilm X user. I currently have the X-H1 and XPro2. Plus multiple lenses


----------



## LB Carl

I'm using Nikon 7200 for seascape photos and trying to learn how to take decent watch photos...For all else, I use a Sony RX-100 VI. It is an amazing little camera.


----------



## TaTaToothy

I am on my first mirrorless camera, a Sony a7iii, after previously owning a Sony A580 DLSR and Nikon D600 DSLR. I got my a7iii after my D600 kit was stolen late last year. I am still in the process of filling out my lenses, but have a Sony 50mm f/1.8, Sony 85mm f/1.8, Samyang 24mm f/2.8, and Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 (amazing f/2.8 zoom for its cost, size and weight).

While there's a bit of adjustment making the shift to mirrorless, the ability to see exposure directly off the sensor in an EVF makes the camera far better in actual use IMO (it's also obviously a much more contemporary sensor than my old Nikon, and has the advantages of wildly better AF, much faster shooting and silent shooting). I expect we are very close to the end of the road for DSLRs, with the upcoming D6 presumably being the best-ever DSLR (and likely the last serious pro-level DSLR).


----------



## DallasCRX

After spending 5 years with a Canon Rebel Xsi, and debating a mirrorless, I upgraded in January to something that would let keep a lot of the lenses and accessories I'd already accumulated.

*Canon 80D*
Sigma 8-16mm f/4.5-5.6
Canon 17-55mm f/2.8
Canon 50mm STM f/1.8
Canon 70-200mm f/4.0L
Canon 25mm Extension Tube
Canon Speedlite 430EXiii-RT

And a pile of Peak Designs accessories...


----------



## PolishX

Decided for christmas Ive earned a new Nikon full frame to replace my faithfull D7000


----------



## TheWalrus

I used to shoot Canon - a 6D with a couple of L lenses. The 100 - 400mm, which is a fantastic telephoto. And the 24-70 f4. Those two, give me all the range I need. I included 50 1.8 for a fast, low light lens and was pretty happy across the board.

I recently decided to switch things up, however and traded in my 2 (I had two of them!) 6Ds for the Sony A7iii. Bought the Canon adaptor, which allows me to continue to use all of my Canon glass - at least for now. Haven't seen too much of a reduction in performance, so I may just end up keeping them and adding a couple Sony / Tamron lenses to fill it out.

So far I'm loving this decision. The A series cameras are fantastic. It feels weird to not be shooting Canon after 25 years - or over 2/3 of my life. But so far, I haven't been disappointed.

My wife also shoots Sony now, having picked up an A6500, which is perfect for the kind of candid / travel photography she loves.


----------



## Christopher.Chang33

Oh boy, Camera's are something I got into before watches. 

Currently I shoot with the following 
LG G5 (love the ultrawide on it)

Canon RP 
35mm F1.8 STM 
50mm F1.2L (EF with adapter) 
100mm F2.8 Macro (EF with adapter) 
200mm F1.8 (EF with adapter) 
24-105mm F4L (EF with adapter) 

Leica summicron 50mm F2 (Canadian made) (M with adapter)
Voigtlander 35mm F1.4 (M with adapter) 
Voigtlander 21mm F3.5 (M with adapter)

Those are what I've been grabbing the past few months. 
My camera collection is about 1/4th as insane as the watch one by pure numbers, for example I have about 20 different 50mm lenses, it's my favorite focal length and each one has it's own fun look. The magic of mount adapters is really something I'm grateful for now everything can go on my Canon RP!


----------



## Redditditdadu

Fuji x100f


----------



## s54

80% of my shots are taken with my Pixel 2. Otherwise Fuji X-H1 with the 16-55.


----------



## jubbaa

I'm a Leica shooter , have been since around 2012 when I got my M9. I shoot mainly my Q , and occasionally M7 film . I love the cameras because I find them so tactile and they make me want to go out and shoot


----------



## canonite

canon 70D and 400D with a number of lens ranging from 17-40mm to 400mm 

else.. iPhone 7 for convenience


----------



## mnjordan

Canon 5D Mk. IV with various Canon L glass. I've always been a Canon shooter, but I have to admit I'm interested in the Sony system. The images coming off of those sensors are hard to deny.


----------



## byunts

I’ve been shooting as a hobby for 10 years. Started with a Canon Rebel and a 50mm 1.8 (nifty fifty which I would highly recommend starting out with). Quickly moved to full-frame canon 5d. While I loved images, absolutely hated the af system and switched to Nikon d700 and solely shot prime 35 1.4 and 85 1.4. I’m currently shooting with D750 and the holy trinity zoom (17-24 2.8, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8).

I dabbled in mirrorless with Fuji x but wasn’t my cup of tea. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zygomatic21

I have a Sony a6100. I'm a fan of this little camera: I managed to snag a Sony 35mm f1.8 lens, a Sigma 19mm f2.8 and a 55-210mm zoom. It's been a fun travel and general "carry around" camera


----------



## mobisync

I have a Nikon d3400. Mostly a starter camera but gets the job done. Especially when using adobe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktiecollections

Nikon D3400


----------



## MikeSunWest

Canon 50d. Older but shoots well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billbishere

Sony A7ii here as my main body

Canon 60d as my backup / crop body. Was my main before getting the Sony FF.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

My canon dslr gear is officially gone.

New kit:
E-M1 mark II
12-40mm f2.8 Pro
17mm f1.8
75mm f1.8

On the want list:
Macro option (debating between a lens or just some macro tubes)
Leica 25mm f1.4 (can’t decide if I want to grab a deal on the old version or get the II)
40-150 f4 Pro (specs not official but it’s on the roadmap)
Rode videomicro mic (my wife wants to do some video work)


----------



## cav25

I shoot with a Sony a6000. Almost all of my watch photography is done with the Sony 30mm macro lens.


----------



## asilker

I shot with the Fuji X-T20 for a while this year and just moved up to the T2. Same sensor, but in my opinion the T2 is built to better standards. I cannot wait for my 56mm F1.2 to arrive in the mail


----------



## forg0t

Fuji XT3

The grand seiko was taken with the Meike 85mm macro lens and the moonphase Longines with the Fuji Xf 80mm macro lens. Both are great lenses, but the fuji costs 5x more and comes with auto focus.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ImolaRed

Fuji GFX50R and a couple Canon 5Dmk4s. Also film stuff, Contax 645 and Bessa R. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

D3400 and travel with a Lumix LX-7


----------



## tdg2064

Used to use a DSLR, but now I just use my phone with a editor app









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doninvt

A Sony 6300 with a G series zoom (and a few adapted legacy lenses from the 35 mm days)
For more portable, a Cannon G-16
FOr more portable, my Pixel 3a phone.


----------



## Black5

TheValueOfTime said:


> Nice watch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To which watch photo are you referring?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## fenomeno

Fuji XT10, but considering upgrade to XT30


----------



## Fredette

I use my dad's old Canon 40d. I love macro photography so I shoot a lot with my 60mm lens 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk

Epson R-D1s and the Ricoh GX200 with the viewfinder added


----------



## ImolaRed

pr1uk said:


> Epson R-D1s and the Ricoh GX200 with the viewfinder added
> 
> View attachment 14775701


I love the epson, not many of those around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

ImolaRed said:


> I love the epson, not many of those around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sony a6300 mirrorless. Just bought a sigma 30mm 1.4 that has been a lot of fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk

> I love the epson, not many of those around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the R-D1 is getting rare to find at a good price you can still get them from Japan but at really high prices.
Love shooting with it as they are just like shooting a film camera, get used to one and they are great fun to use and people often say "you don't see many shooting film nowadays" they don't understand your not winding on film but setting the shutter. 
The Ricoh is a great anytime camera but the R-D1s is a fantastic camera.


----------



## pr1uk

> I love the epson, not many of those around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry seems to have posted twice


----------



## SolarPower

Currently my most used one is Sony A7iii with the following glass
Zenitar 2.8/16 fisheye w.adaptor
Sony FE Zeiss Loxia 2.8/21
E.Germany Carl Zeiss Tessar 2.8/50 w.adaptor
Sony FE Zeiss Sonnar 1.8/55 ZA
Sony FE Zeiss Batis 1.8/85
E.Germany Carl Zeiss Pentacon 2.8/135 w.adaptor
Sony FE Zoom 4/24-105 G OSS
Sony FE 4.5-5.6/100-400 GM OSS Lens

So I am good from 16mm to 400mm and quite happy with this setup.
The most used ones are 2 - Loxia 2.8/21, Sony G 4/24-105. However, I love my 55 Sonnar, my 85 Batis and my 100-400 G Master. They serve well too.


----------



## ImolaRed

pr1uk said:


> Yes the R-D1 is getting rare to find at a good price you can still get them from Japan but at really high prices.
> Love shooting with it as they are just like shooting a film camera, get used to one and they are great fun to use and people often say "you don't see many shooting film nowadays" they don't understand your not winding on film but setting the shutter.
> The Ricoh is a great anytime camera but the R-D1s is a fantastic camera.


How many batteries do you own for that bad boy? 

It's a great enthusiast camera, that Nikon sensor is a gem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk

ImolaRed said:


> How many batteries do you own for that bad boy?
> 
> It's a great enthusiast camera, that Nikon sensor is a gem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I go out I carry 2 well 1 in the camera and 1 spare and that does me, but there again I don't just reel off hundreds of photos I use it as I would a film camera and pick my shots. The sensor was widely used by Nikon but was made by Sony I believe, it's not a point and shoot camera you do have to think a little when shooting as you know it's a rangefinder and the use of zone focusing is helpful. Shooting one of these really is a joy that wonderful joy of swiping your thumb as you would to wind on film is a real joy and that is needed before every shot as it is that swipe that sets the shutter.


----------



## pr1uk

It's happened again, posted twice 
Sorry
Well just as well use this post


----------



## D50

Fujifilm X70.


----------



## rixcafe

Just upgraded my travel camera to Fujifilm X100F.


----------



## ImolaRed

rixcafe said:


> Just upgraded my travel camera to Fujifilm X100F.


With the one version coming soon you can get deals on that camera.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe

I did.


----------



## Madstacks

Nikon D7200 - an amazing camera but will probably be my last DSLR.


----------



## Sam K

Fujifilm GFX100.


----------



## ImolaRed

Sam K said:


> Fujifilm GFX100.


Loving my 50R.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam K

ImolaRed said:


> Loving my 50R.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one sweet camera. I'm amazed Fujifilm managed to put out a MF camera with that amazing picture quality, at a (relatively speaking) low price. I'm hoping for a 50R II with the same generation of sensor as in the 100, but 50MP. I'd get an extra handgrip on it and sell all my other cameras in a heartbeat!


----------



## Sherpat

Madstacks said:


> Nikon D7200 - an amazing camera but will probably be my last DSLR.


Are you going mirrorless? If you are, will you be sticking with Nikon or trying another brand? (That 7200 is sweet. I like it better than the D7500.)


----------



## sabot03196

I shoot with a Canon 7D mk2. Mostly motorsports but I also do a fair bit of landscape photography. The watch obsession has me breaking out my Macro extension finally.


----------



## t214145

Sony a7riii was a Nikon shooter a few years back with the D750


----------



## JPa

I use canon 80d. Mostly landscapes and outdoor sports photos. I do love the “L” series glass.


----------



## bombaywalla

Sherpat said:


> Are you going mirrorless? If you are, will you be sticking with Nikon or trying another brand? (That 7200 is sweet. I like it better than the D7500.)


yeah, I agree i like this model from Nikon. I use the D7000 myself with mostly the kit lenses but I do have some upgraded glass as well....


----------



## wspohn

I've been shooting with a Sony DSCR-1 for years but recently decided to go to a camera I could change lenses on. Isn't quite a DSLR, it is an Olympus E-M5 Mk ll which is a mirrorless camera, lightweight and easy to haul around. It has a 14-150 mm lens and it is 'weatherproof', an advantage as a lot of my work is done outdoors.

The image stabilization system was a big attraction, too. Plus the look of it reminds me of old Leicas etc.


----------



## booker2020

Haven't upgraded in a while..
Canon 1D MkIV and 5D (original!)
35 1.4L, 50 1.4, 70-200 2.8L

Still gets it done for my needs though!


----------



## RLS47

Like everyone many of my pictures are taken with my phone, but for "serious" photography I grab my Canon EOS60D with 18-200mm telephoto. I've used it for six years now, since my SONY point & shoot took a bath in Costa Rica!









Yes, I will dust the lens now.... :roll:


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## PolishX

Just upgraded fiinally to Nikon D-610 that B&H had on sale . FInally getting away from DX and going to full frame where I should have went years ago


----------



## SolarPower

This is just for fun picture from the past


















Currently on Sony A7iii with most of the money spent on the glass.
Interestingly, although I have lots of respect for Canon, somehow I never had one.


----------



## dfwcowboy

PolishX said:


> Just upgraded fiinally to Nikon D-610 that B&H had on sale . FInally getting away from DX and going to full frame where I should have went years ago


I went the other way when I went from film to digital. I have not felt a need to go back. On the few occasions when I want a larger format, I go with medium format on film which is way better than 36×24 ever was. I still have several 36x24 lenses, but everything new I buy is DX which my FX lenses still work great with. At some point I'll probably go mirrorless to save even more weight and I may even step back to an even smaller format.


----------



## PolishX

I tried to go Fuji X100 a few years ago and it literally died the same day I got it . The fuji line is where I would go mirrorless.


----------



## Clarifixer

I've been an Olympus user for years, starting with an OM-1n in the 70's and continuing with a number of OM film cameras, and am now using the Pen-F and OM-D series of Micro 4/3. I did retain a few OM lenses for a while, and used them with adapters on the digital models, but have now gone over to exclusively modern glass. Pictured is the rare and wonderful OM series 35-80 f/28 that has since gone to a new owner. Fabulous.


----------



## WatchAndShoot

iPhone XS for the time being. Hoping to pick up the new Fujifilm X100V this year!


----------



## brysn_watches

WatchAndShoot said:


> iPhone XS for the time being. Hoping to pick up the new Fujifilm X100V this year!


Great choice. I'm planning to get it later this year if there's a good offer for it too.


----------



## seoulwatchguy

I have a Canon 1DX Mark III and a set of Canon L Lenses! 









Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## Ard

double post.........


----------



## Ard

I have been using a Nikon D-80 since 2007, have a few decent lens to accompany it.



Great Gray Owl that spent about 7 hours in our woods over a 2 day period this past week. Nothing wrong with color or white balance there, that's what they look like.

I'm still shooting off a Slik U-212 I bought in 1983 when my camera was a Minolta SRT-100


----------



## nfetterly

Canon 5D MKIII, lots of L glass (70-200 2.8 IS favorite) as well as a super sweet Sigma 50 1.4 art series lens.


----------



## Clarifixer

I used this D-Lux 5 for a number of years and got some great images with that Leica glass. I did a few mods to it, and it was very small and light, with decent control. Kinda wish I hadn't sold it, but.....


----------



## PolishX

Ard said:


> I have been using a Nikon D-80 since 2007, have a few decent lens to accompany it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Gray Owl that spent about 7 hours in our woods over a 2 day period this past week. Nothing wrong with color or white balance there, that's what they look like.
> 
> I'm still shooting off a Slik U-212 I bought in 1983 when my camera was a Minolta SRT-100


They are out in force all over MSB lately. I posted mine from the front yard


----------



## ross2187

brysn_watches said:


> Great choice. I'm planning to get it later this year if there's a good offer for it too.


How long are you guys going to wait to pick up the X100V? I just sold my F and am antsy for the V, but I'm not sure how long it'll take them to sort out the possible grinding focus ring issues and overheating issues.


----------



## ImolaRed

ross2187 said:


> How long are you guys going to wait to pick up the X100V? I just sold my F and am antsy for the V, but I'm not sure how long it'll take them to sort out the possible grinding focus ring issues and overheating issues.


Just get it. Those type of issues are always exasperated by online comments, get one and enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1

A7riii, a6300, a6000, gopro hero 8 black, DJI mavic air and my cell phone.
www.benjacobsenphoto.com


----------



## RCTimeDude

Canon 5D MkII and also a Rebel SL1. love em


----------



## kip595

On the rare occasion these days that I shoot film, it's my old Canon AE-1; otherwise it's a variety of Nikons primarily.


----------



## Rickster27b

For many years I used full frame DSLR's, but all I need these days is a crop sensor Leica TL2 with several Leica zooms and various M mount Zeiss and Voigtlander lenses. Great color and resolution available with the 24 meg sensor coupled with those lenses. Here it is with a Voigtlander 50 mm Heliar f2.0









Waterfront Scene. TL2 with Zeiss ZM 18mm Distagon f4


----------



## Clarifixer

Sinar Norma--stupidest purchase I ever made, but what a gorgeous machine. Complex 4 x 5 processing and adjustments so intimidating I never used it. Be careful what you wish for and dream about!


----------



## Rickster27b

Clarifixer said:


> Sinar Norma--stupidest purchase I ever made, but what a gorgeous machine. Complex 4 x 5 processing and adjustments so intimidating I never used it. Be careful what you wish for and dream about!
> 
> View attachment 15087565


Not quite a Point and Shoot. I struggled with 4x5's, 2x3 Linhofs etc for many years. I finally figured out that The high resolution results did not offset all the great shots I missed.

Rick


----------



## Clarifixer

Rickster27b said:


> Not quite a Point and Shoot. I struggled with 4x5's, 2x3 Linhofs etc for many years. I finally figured out that The high resolution results did not offset all the great shots I missed.
> 
> Rick


Amen. I fought digital for too long, fussing and fuming in the 35mm wet darkroom with occasional success. When I came out from under my rock, I was astounded with the ease and percentage of technically decent shots. Artistic achievement was as dubious as ever, though!


----------



## Bradtothebones

Sony A7II w/ Tamron 28-75 F2.8 lens


----------



## Klesk

Sony a9 and a6500 with a variety of Tamron, Voigtlander and Nikon lenses. I just realized that I have just one Sony lens, the 20mm f/2.8 that is on the a6500 for a "walk around" setup.


----------



## adk225

Used to be a Pentax guy for a long time (k20d, k5) but switched to a Sony A7riii a couple of years ago, and its been amazing.


----------



## SolarPower

Switched from Pentax line to Sony Full frame years ago when A7 came out too. Currently on A7iii with a good set of glass. Still have my Nikons with my daughter these days which she likes, however I like Sony the best.


----------



## uphoto

Just picked up a few Olympus XA, XA 2 point and shoot 35mm cameras to play with. Really cool plastic cameras with good glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadcykler

I use a Nikon D3400 (bottom of the DSLR line). I initially bought it because I wasn't sure how involved I'd be with photography but have really enjoyed it. I've been looking at the new mirrorless cameras but they're still pretty pricey.


----------



## twistur

After years of switching around camera systems from full frame DSLR to various mirrorless systems, I've settled on an Olympus EM-10 Mark II that I picked up on closeout recently. The portability of the system won out in the end for me.


----------



## ecruz

Nikon D-7200 with the 18-140 kit lens (which is pretty good) and a Nikon 80-200 f2.8 for shots at my kid's soccer games (one in high school & one in college). 

Would love to get one of the Sony Mirrorless cameras, but too many hobbies right now.


----------



## hrant

Fujifulm X100 w/ a 55 - 200 lense.


----------



## markfoto40

mharris660 said:


> Depends on the job. Advertising, journalism, modeling sports I use Nikon. Travel I use Olympus OMD-1 mkii. For street I use a small Sony RX100.
> 
> View attachment 14461453
> View attachment 14461455
> View attachment 14461461
> View attachment 14461467
> View attachment 14461473
> View attachment 14461477


Cool, thanks for this breakdown. I'm thinking of getting a Nikon D3300 for watch shots. Should be good for a beginner?


----------



## BF_Hammer

I have a photo gear problem like my watch problem.
Camera bodies: Nikon D750 purchased just last year. Nikon D7000 from 2012. Nikon D80 from 2007 which I had converted to infrared-only this year. An older Panasonic Lumix rides in my go-bag in case I see a Yeti or something out and about.

Lenses (FX): Nikon 24-120mm f/4, Nikon 50mm f/1.8G, Nikon 70-300mm (early version), Sigma 150-600mm C, Sigma 20mm f/1.4 A, Tamron 90mm f/2.8. Nikkor 500mm f/8 reflex (1970's version)

Lenses (DX): Nikon 18-55mm kit lens (on the D80 IR body), Tamron 18-270mm VR PZD, Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 A

Believe it or not, this is a bit reduced. I traded another D80 body and 3 lenses in when I bought the D750.


----------



## Tneal15

I love my Sony a7II with a 35m 1.8/f prime. Can get some great photos!


----------



## BreguetBrat

Nikon D850-NikonD5-NikonD6, Canon 5D and IDS, Leica M10 Rangefinder & Leica Type SL and hassleblad X1D Black Limitied Edition..


----------



## rayrayhey

Fuji X-T3 and I love it.


----------



## SolarPower

While looking at Sony A7rIV and waiting to see A7IV specs I am playing with my
Sony FE 4/24-105 G OSS









and Sony FE 4.5-5.6/100-400 GM OSS


----------



## StanThe Man

Nikon D5600 & D7100 and several various P&S mostly their always handy.


----------



## usclassic

Still using my Lumix FZ1000 but shopping........


----------



## DavidSmitis

I bought myself a Sony A7rIV. I took it with me on the trip 2 times already. No charge problem, keep it long. The photos are beautiful.


----------



## DavidSmitis

DavidSmitis said:


> I bought myself a Sony A7rIV. I took it with me on the trip 2 times already. No charge problem, keep it long. The photos are beautiful.


For me personally, this camera is the best.


----------



## SolarPower

DavidSmitis said:


> I bought myself a Sony A7rIV. I took it with me on the trip 2 times already. No charge problem, keep it long. The photos are beautiful.


Congrats! IMO this is one of the best choices these days.


----------



## usclassic

Considering a used Canon G5 X very strongly now top of my list.


----------



## metlslug

Fuji X-T3 but it honestly might be too much camera for me! Anyone know of simpler mirrorless options - the Leica CL seems pretty minimalist, for instance.


----------



## usclassic

So I bought the G5 X and have my FZ1000 on eBay. I am happy with the new camera, Here is an out of camera lume shot with no post editing other than crop.


----------



## Badblood32

I have a panasonic g85 that I carry around when I want something small. Otherwise, I use a Sony a7iii. I have the Tamron standard zoom for it, 90 sony g macro (amazing IQ, great for watches!), new sigma 100-400, and samyang 45 1.8. I love the a7iii, it just works great. Don't see myself upgrading for awhile, maybe to the a7iv? I wish the grip on the a7iii was a little bigger....otherwise I have no issues with it. Great lens ecosystem too. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## artus

Panasonic GX800


----------



## jbholsters

Mine are all becoming dinosaurs'! 1DsMKII (just went code 99-so suck!), 5DMKII, and a 40D. Recently just started looking to update. I think I'll start with a R6 (when B&H or someone has them in stock) and hopefully next year the R5s gets released, as per the rumors (less video features and 83mp)


----------



## dfwcowboy

BF_Hammer said:


> I have a photo gear problem like my watch problem.
> Camera bodies: Nikon D750 purchased just last year. Nikon D7000 from 2012. Nikon D80 from 2007 which I had converted to infrared-only this year. An older Panasonic Lumix rides in my go-bag in case I see a Yeti or something out and about.
> 
> Lenses (FX): Nikon 24-120mm f/4, Nikon 50mm f/1.8G, Nikon 70-300mm (early version), Sigma 150-600mm C, Sigma 20mm f/1.4 A, Tamron 90mm f/2.8. Nikkor 500mm f/8 reflex (1970's version)
> 
> Lenses (DX): Nikon 18-55mm kit lens (on the D80 IR body), Tamron 18-270mm VR PZD, Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 A
> 
> Believe it or not, this is a bit reduced. I traded another D80 body and 3 lenses in when I bought the D750.


I have a D5000 body I converted to IR.


----------



## CSG

Lots of nice work in this thread!

I have more cameras than watches. Started shooting pictures around '63-4 and my stepdad gave me his old Agfa Speedex B which I still have but the bellows are shot. I moved through 35mm, starting in high school with a Yashica J rangefinder (which I still have) and had a series of other rangefinders (got 'em all). After college, my grandfather gave me a nice Olympus OM-1 set-up with three lenses. Later, I bought a Leica M4 with a 5cm Summicron Dual Range. When digital hit, I went through a number of P&S cameras, then bought a Nikon D90 (and later, a D7200). But what I use today are a selection of Fujis (XPro1, XT1, Xe3 with a number of lenses). I'm a big fan of Fuji and, usually, shoot them manual as that's the way I'm used to doing things. I do use autofocus almost always. No point in upgrading the older Fujis because they were great cameras when they came out and remain so today. He's a photo from the south rim of the Grand Canyon taken with the XPro1:


----------



## 1465354

For many years, I used a Nikon SLR, then embracing the digital world once the resolution was high enough for prints to rival film...I bought and still own a Canon EOS 60D, with prime lens and a medium zoom telephoto. But for many years, I've lusted after a Leica, and finally bought a D-Lux7. I decided on this because I just couldn't afford Leica Glass. Some of the lenses cost as much as a car! The D-Lux 7 comes with a permanently attached lens, a very fast

24-75mm f/1.7-2.8 Vario-Summilux lens with O.I.S. - Versatile all-purpose zoom
to which I immediately added Leica's $85 Automatic Lens Cover. That particular accessory is worth every penny! Don't have to remember to remove lens cap (I'm 73 and forgetful), and I can no longer misplace the darn thing!
UPDATE!
Since I've always lusted after a Leica Monochrom, but couldn't afford both the camera and a prohibitively expensive lens, (for me anyway) I am hugely excited by the release of the Leica Q2 Monochrom, with its included Leica Summilux 28mm f/1.7 ASPH. A total price of just over $6000 has me thinking maybe!
Cheers,
Lunger


----------



## jbholsters

My cameras are becoming dinosours! I have a Canon 1DsMKII, 5DMKII, and a 40D. I have a R6 on order and waiting for it to come in. Next year Canon is rumored to be releasing a R5s, which will be 83MP and dump a lot of the video features for a more photo based package. So I will definely be getting one of those if the rumors are true. Although 83mp is a little overkill unless you are printing massive prints.


----------



## jbholsters

CSG said:


> Lots of nice work in this thread!
> 
> I have more cameras than watches. Started shooting pictures around '63-4 and my stepdad gave me his old Agfa Speedex B which I still have but the bellows are shot. I moved through 35mm, starting in high school with a Yashica J rangefinder (which I still have) and had a series of other rangefinders (got 'em all). After college, my grandfather gave me a nice Olympus OM-1 set-up with three lenses. Later, I bought a Leica M4 with a 5cm Summicron Dual Range. When digital hit, I went through a number of P&S cameras, then bought a Nikon D90 (and later, a D7200). But what I use today are a selection of Fujis (XPro1, XT1, Xe3 with a number of lenses). I'm a big fan of Fuji and, usually, shoot them manual as that's the way I'm used to doing things. I do use autofocus almost always. No point in upgrading the older Fujis because they were great cameras when they came out and remain so today. He's a photo from the south rim of the Grand Canyon taken with the XPro1:


Wow! great picture!


----------



## CSG

jbholsters said:


> Wow! great picture!


Thank you.


----------



## Mark Bender

Fuji - XT3. great camera especially for my purposes.. Which is travel, and lifestyle photography.


----------



## xaradaisy

Currently I have:

Leica Q
Nikon Df (SIlver)
Sony Rx1RII
Sony A7RII

an several lenses.

I will be consolidating to 1 or 2 systems at most.


----------



## Xerxes300

Nikon P1000....  it's the only one i have besides the phone


----------



## Zhanming057

Recently switched from an A7rII and RX1RII to this. Loving it so far, and might even get a 2nd X system body to pair it up with.










And a shot with the XCD 65mm...


----------



## Live2Fish88

I shoot with a Canon 5D IV, Canon 80D and Sony RX100 VI. I however haven't bought a watch worth photographing yet...


----------



## cbr2012

Alas, we sold our DSLR - it just never got the use i anticipated. For me now, its strictly the iPhone XR...


----------



## Fastfwd

Nikon D750 (and iPhone 12 Pro). Just got a Sinn 556a. I'm new to watches and thinking of taking a few photos while it's still brand new. I picked up a Tamron 70-210mm f4 this year that has a pretty decent macro capability for what it is. I looked a ton of pictures of the Sinn 556 before I decided on which one I wanted. The photos with various straps were helpful in making a decision. I might try to add to the available photos if I can come up with any ideas for shooting it.


----------



## ZachRNZ

A rather unexciting and much maligned but entirely serviceable Canon 6D Mk2. My previous camera was a Fuji X-T1. Although the Canon is technically superior, and I love the custom functions and configuration I would never be able to duplicate on the Fuji, I miss the feel and character of the Fuji. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b2s

I became more serious in photography about 3 years ago with the birth of my daughter. I had Nikon 5500 but a bit over few years ago switched to Olympus EM5II and never looked back. 
Since this spring I became interested in wildlife photography and added EM1 III plus long tele-lens and teleconverters.

I just recently posted some images within this Photography thread.









Whose a wildlife photographer?







www.watchuseek.com





Cheers


----------



## bruck177

Canon R6, currently trying the RF 85mm f2 macro lens. My first stab at watch and macro photography. Fun but challenging...


----------



## sean374

I just went to a Sony mirrorless camera. It is a change but I am getting use to it


----------



## ejhc11

Have not used these cameras for my watch photos though. Most of the times it’s my old iPhone 6S+, lol

Canon 6D MKII
EF 28 f2.8 IS
EF 50 f1.4
EF 100 f2
EF 70-200 f4 IS
Speedlight ex580 II

Pentax K-50
Sigma 10-20 f3.5


----------



## Live2Fish88

ejhc11 said:


> Have not used these cameras for my watch photos though. Most of the times it's my old iPhone 6S+, lol
> 
> Canon 6D MKII
> EF 28 f2.8 IS
> EF 50 f1.4
> EF 100 f2
> EF 70-200 f4 IS
> Speedlight ex580 II
> 
> Pentax K-50
> Sigma 10-20 f3.5


How do you like the 100 f2? I'm thinking about the f2.8 macro


----------



## ejhc11

Live2Fish88 said:


> How do you like the 100 f2? I'm thinking about the f2.8 macro


I'd buy the 100 f2.8 macro. It would definitely be more versatile. And be a better choice if you use for photos here. I got the 100 f2 used with a good deal on a camera forum.


----------



## Live2Fish88

ejhc11 said:


> I'd buy the 100 f2.8 macro. It would definitely be more versatile. And be a better choice if you use for photos here. I got the 100 f2 used with a good deal on a camera forum.


I've got the 70-200 f2.8 iii L & 100-400 f4-5.6 ii L/1.4x ii extender already, so the 100 f2.8 would fit in well. It's a toss up between the 24-70 f2.8 ii L, 100 f2.8 L & 85 f1.4 L.


----------



## dubhead

Canon 5DSR
Canon 5D M2 converted to infrared 
GoPro hero 9
DJI phantom 4 pro
And a bunch of film cameras, Yashica, Pentax, Voightlander, Lubitel, and Canon.


----------



## bogibbes

I've recently switched systems from the Fuji XT4 to the Canon R5. For lenses in using the EF 500mm f4 II and I've got the RF 70-200 f2.8 and RF 50 f1.2 for everything else.


----------



## rixcafe

Nikon D3400
Fujifilm X100F
Sony RX100

The Sony I just bought used for $200 to be used as a pocketable EDC camera. It has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Coders

Fuji XT-3 with Laowa 65mm macro. A lovely little set up. Moved from Canon a couple of years ago and haven’t looked back.
I love the manual control dials.


----------



## dreamer101

At the moment I mostly use a Canon EOS 550D but I am thinking about investing in the new mirrorless camera R6 from Canon, rented it last week-end and totally fell in love with it... 
For action shootings I use a GoPro and I also love to use my phone as it also takes really good pictures - it just depends on what I want to use the outcome for...


----------



## Coders

Moved to Fujifilm XT-3 a year ago and haven't looked back after being a Canon user for many years. I love the manual control I get and simplicity of the set up.

My go to lens is a 23mm f2 for street/holiday photography which makes the kit super light and fast. If not, I use the 16-80 which is a great focal range to play with when travelling.

I added a Laowa 65mm macro recently and have been playing with that. It's manual focus only but give me both 1:1 and if I need it 1:2 (although focusing that close can only be done with a tripod)


----------



## Jtphoto

Canon 1Dmk4. It’s been my work beast since 2010 ish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbonwatch

Canon m50.
Recently purchased, better than i expected,don't plan on getting any extra for it as i intend to buy a better one down the road.


----------



## Live2Fish88

Jtphoto said:


> Canon 1Dmk4. It's been my work beast since 2010 ish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you still happy with it? I debated a 1 series used camera or the 5D IV. I went 5D IV but still would entertain a 1D something or other.


----------



## Jtphoto

Live2Fish88 said:


> Are you still happy with it? I debated a 1 series used camera or the 5D IV. I went 5D IV but still would entertain a 1D something or other.


Definitely still happy with it. I have no need to upgrade until stops working. It easily produces poster size images if I require it. Nothing wrong with 5D series for portrait and commercial studio work, the 1D series are faster and more suited for fast action sports but can also handle portrait and commercial work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labcoatguy

Olympus OM-D E-M5; haven't really felt the need to upgrade since I picked this up back in 2012. Right now the only limitation that I'm really noticing is the lack of wifi support, whether natively or via some sort of expansion card. I also have a Ricoh GR as a walkabout camera when the OM-D feels too large; cue the derision from SLR wielders.


----------



## soundfanz

Olympus OM-D EM 1 MK II, and an Olympus Pen-F


----------



## Colin39

Nikon D5000 dslr with lots of lenses, that 8 dont know howntonuse 🤣😂🤣😂 garage sale buy 👍 but im enjoying learning


----------



## Live2Fish88

Colin39 said:


> Nikon D5000 dslr with lots of lenses, that 8 dont know howntonuse  garage sale buy  but im enjoying learning


What don't you know how to use about them?


----------



## Colin39

Live2Fish88 said:


> What don't you know how to use about them?


Its only the types, not the use ( dislexic hard to explain) as i said enjoying learning 👍 got a couple of great books and have some pretty amazing audio books that are the same as the books i got between the 2 im getting there 👍


----------



## labcoatguy

soundfanz said:


> Olympus OM-D EM 1 MK II, and an Olympus Pen-F


Do you ever use your Pen-F lenses on the OM-D? You reminded me that I have one of those as well, along with the 40mm f/1.4 prime.


----------



## soundfanz

labcoatguy said:


> Do you ever use your Pen-F lenses on the OM-D? You reminded me that I have one of those as well, along with the 40mm f/1.4 prime.


Are you referring to the half frame Pen F from the sixties? If so, my Pen F is the modern m4/3 version.

That said, I do adapt and occasionally use an old Olympus E Zuiko Auto T f.3.5 on my 2 cameras.


----------



## labcoatguy

soundfanz said:


> Are you referring to the half frame Pen F from the sixties? If so, my Pen F is the modern m4/3 version.
> 
> That said, I do adapt and occasionally use an old Olympus E Zuiko Auto T f.3.5 on my 2 cameras.


Ah gotcha, yeah I was referring to the half-frame camera.


----------



## dashdude

Still rockin' my trusty D7000 on land, but recently added a DJI Mavic Pro 2 to the mix. Loving aerial photography!


----------



## Entropy89

Nikon D750 since 2014, a true workhorse thats travelled with me to numerous national parks, cities, and countries and keeps on clicking. Before that was a D7000 and before that was D3000 circa 2009....many, many more before that too. I think my first digital camera was a 1 MP Kodak in 2001 and to see how far these cameras have come in 20 years is incredible. Im looking into changing to mirrorless in the very near future, if my watch budget doesnt eat into my camera budget


----------



## roadcykler

Recently upgraded from a Nikon D3400 to the D780. It came with a 24-120 mm lens and I'm picking up a 200-500mm tomorrow. I do a lot of wildlife stuff, mostly birds.


----------



## usclassic

Still using my Canon PowerShot G5 X keep it on manual all the time now.


----------



## Arainach

I'm still on my old Nikon D300. I occasionally debate upgrading for better ISO performance, but to be honest the majority of my shots are taken with a phone, so I have to wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## chap

I threw caution to the wind and went Sony a1. Need a good macro lens to compliment it for better watch shots


----------



## joshperez

Fujifilm X100 and the Fuji 56mm 1.2 lens mostly


----------



## blacksby

Nikon D700 and Fujifilm X-E1


----------



## acrolyu2

Sony A6000 sel 50mm


----------



## Cahanc

Sony A7lll, Sony 100-400, Sony 85 1,8, Sony 24-105


----------



## TOPAZ

PANASONIC G81 & GX8 + different objectives.
And a bellows device. And of course a "macro".
Plus a photobox to catch my watches ...

Best regards, Michael


----------



## DK_Akimbo

LostArk said:


> Canon 5D Mark IV, baby! I'm spoiled by "L" glass (especially the Canon 35mm L f/1.4 II) and Canon ruggedness. I really love the Fuji X100F, but the lens is terribly soft wide open and the body isn't weather sealed. I heard Fuji might address those issues with the X100V though, in which case it would replace my 5D IV for general use. The Leica Q2 is intriguing, but I think 28mm is simply a touch too wide for a fixed prime lens.


Damn that is a nice camera! Have a 7D, but I''m thinking of getting the 5D Mark IV within a year or so!


----------



## ofted42

Nikon D7200, so nothing fancy. I like the APS-C format though, since it lets me buy some decent lenses without taking out a second mortgage.


Nikkor 12-24mm f/4G - Primary landscape lens
Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G - Favorite lens is also the cheapest. Usually have this on unless I'm doing something else, love the bokeh and low light capability
Nikkor 16-80mm f/2.8-4 - Travel lens, for when I don't want to carry more than one. Jack of all trades, master of none
Nikkor 70-300mm f4.5-6.3 - Wildlife and sports lens. Love the VR!
I'm learning more every day and am really enjoying figuring out what makes a good picture. Getting the settings right helps obviously, but the composition is something I really have to think about.

On the flipside, I'm awed by what modern cellphone cameras can do. The camera you have always beats the one sitting at home and I can't believe some of the shots my S21 Ultra has captured.

Few pics from my D7200

Family cabin in northern Wisconsin


----------



## BreguetBrat

XX


----------



## BreguetBrat

xx


----------



## studawg

I use a Canon 70d and Sigma 18-35 1.8


----------



## rwbenjey

Nikon D600 w/50mm f1.8 lens.


----------



## Guamaniac

Sony a7III with a 24-70, 2.8 GM lens
Ricoh GRIII
iPhone XS Max


----------



## watchUsleep

Nikon Z6ii w/ 24-70 2.8


----------



## Asiafish1967

Leica M10 Monochrom, shown here fitted with my Carl Zeiss Jena 5cm f/15 Sonnar (uncoated glass from the year 1937) next to my Vertex M100 with A.F.0210 strap..


----------



## tommy_boy

Sony a7 with a f/3.5-5.6 28-70mm lens. I have an old manual macro lens, but don't use it much.


----------



## smokyrich

Usually iPhone11pro max, and sometimes Sony A7III with macro lens.


----------



## zorinindustries

I use a Leica Q2 or a Nikon D7500 for watch shots! Love the Leica for travel too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asiafish1967

My Vertex M100 shot with Leica M10 Monochrom with Carl Zeiss 5cm f/1.5 Sonnar (uncoated from 1937) on Leica macro extension ring.


----------



## krubin

While I enjoy my watches, the photography is more passion and sidebar profession. I shoot with a Nikon D6 and D5. I only do a little macro work with an older 60mm Micro-Nikkor. I really like the Sigma Art lenses (24-105 and 85mm), and the Nikon 70-200 is a staple. I have a handful of fast teles for sports and nature work, and a few on the ultrawide side (cheapo 14mm Rokinon; Nikon 17-35 2.8, and a Zeiss 21mm)


----------



## AnonWatchGuy

I have a Nikon D850 and Z7ii and assortment of glass. I mostly shoot sports and portraits. Looking forward to start shooting my watches


----------



## SABIOR

I use the iPhone a lot, but also a GoPro Hero 7 and a Canon EOS 500D (It’s old I know), it still takes a good photo though. I’ve thought about buying a new body but just can’t justify it. I use it a lot with a walk-around lens; Tamron 18-200mm and a Sigma 50mm DG HSM f/1.4


----------



## mudmud

I've just been relying on my phone camera more and more in the past 2 years... Google Pixel 4 XL. Looking forward to the Google Pixel 6 later this year.


----------



## Wondrew14

I use my iPhone far more than I care to admit. I do prefer to shoot film and develop in the darkroom, but time and $$$ is finite. I also have a Fuji X-E3 exclusively for shooting kid events, don't find much joy in shoot it for much of anything else. Didn't even bring it on a recent family road trip.

For the family road trip, I brought along my three favorite film cameras and obviously my iPhone. It has largely worked out well. 

Nikon N90 - with 50mm lens
Nikonos IV - 35mm lens (waterproof)
GW690 - hacked to shoot 35mm film in panoramic


----------



## pamdon

I use, or used as its been 3 years since Ive been out a Canon 5DS, a great camera for landscapes but hand held I get less than sharp images at 50MP so I changed the sensor size down when hand holding. I use L series lenses as surely its better to use lens and camera by the same manufacturer. Landscapes are my thing now so I always use a Gitzo carbon tripod with filters etc.


----------



## Edwin So

I've had many different cameras over the years as I also have a wedding photography business on the side. My current weapon of choice is the Nikon Z6ii.


----------



## olske59

AnonWatchGuy said:


> I have a Nikon D850 and Z7ii and assortment of glass. I mostly shoot sports and portraits. Looking forward to start shooting my watches


All Olympus, all the time. OM-1 to OM-3 to OM-4, then the digital revolution with E1 to E3 and now E620 and PEN mirrorless.


----------



## Edwin So

The ricoh GR3 is a pretty good one too. APSC sensor ..pretty compact and has a 2.8 lens and takes rich colors.


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Usually I shoot with my mobile phone, which is currently a Poco X3 Pro with a Tripod and a home made set of lights with a home made light box. On some days I use my Nikon D3300 with 18-140 or 70-300mm lens for watch shots. I have on occasions used my 35mm prime too.


----------



## pamdon

I use a Canon 5DS now. Its 50MP and after blowing up some portraits from my 1DX I went for the 5ds. Plus I'd decided to stop sports photohgraphy so didnt need it. I use L series lenses as I wanted to use compatible lens and camera.


----------



## BoltVanderhuge

Canon 6D Mk. I with various L glass, but honestly use my iPhone far more often. The best camera is the one you have with you and all that… plus I find that I don’t have as much energy or motivation anymore to haul out the bigger gun. I can get 80% there with the iPhone and I’m not making money off of it, so why worry?


----------



## wsstewart

Big fan of the new iphone cameras for photos but stick to my lumix gh5 for video with pana/leica lenses


----------



## munizfire

Either Nikon D5600 or iPhone 12 Pro.
Also used a Canon T7 for a couple of weeks too.









(Funnily enough that picture was taken with an iPhone X with a broken camera, lol)


----------



## jtmed

Am currently using a Fujifilm x100F, and an X-T3. Am more of a fujifilm person.


----------



## Rickster27b

Leica CL with Zeiss, Voigtlander and Leica lenses .. 3 ot of 4 are manual focus because that is my preference. I always carry a GRiii with me when not using the Leica system.


----------



## Maxbliss888

Sony A7 with Japanese lens 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tackman

RX100 M7 - its compact and super easy to carry when traveling.


----------



## Seabee1

Tackman said:


> RX100 M7 - its compact and super easy to carry when traveling.


I have the rx100 iii for the same reason, as well as the fujifilm x70, both of which I use. I have a nikon d7000 but I hardly if ever use it anymore.


----------



## Tackman

Seabee1 said:


> I have the rx100 iii for the same reason, as well as the fujifilm x70, both of which I use. I have a nikon d7000 but I hardly if ever use it anymore.


I remember opening the box and laughing at how my s21u was so much larger than it. Its such an amazing little power house of a compact camera. I am taking it on a trip to Iceland on October 1st.


----------



## Seabee1

Trip sounds great, hopefully all goes well and you'll be able to go. Post some pics when you return, love to see how your sony does


----------



## peterszew_v2.0

AnonWatchGuy said:


> I have a Nikon D850 and Z7ii and assortment of glass. I mostly shoot sports and portraits. Looking forward to start shooting my watches


Z7ii is phenomenal


----------



## Abhishek.b27

I use a Nikon D7500 with the following lenses Tamron 90mm Macro F2.8 1:1 SP AF-S DI VC USD, Nikon 18-300mm, Sigma 17-50mm F2.8, Nikon 35mm Prime (F1.8). I use the tamron macro and the sigma 17-50 for watch photography.


----------



## StanThe Man

Sold of Nikon D7100 and D5600 but kept my D80 and switched over to Sony 6100,NEX 5T,NEX 3F,A77 and Alpha 390.Now I'm thinking of going into mirrorless full frame also Sony.


----------



## mainspringcraftcoffeeco

Canon M50 with 28mm Macro


----------



## Xerxes300

Nikon P1000 or iPhone 12 Pro Max (maybe 13 Pro Max) if you're reading this in October 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchObsession

Use the Canon 5D IV with EF 100mm f2.8L Macro IS USM most of the time with the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USM for some wider shots, also use the Fujifilm X-H1 with XF 16-55mmF2.8 R LM WR and XF 50-140mmF2.8 R LM OIS WR when out and about in the wild simply because of the lighter weight.


----------



## usclassic

Snagged a WG-30 off eBay so I had to try some shots in the water bucket.....


----------



## Damianb

Maybe you will say its not a camera, but - xiaomi mi8


----------



## zombywoof917

I'm currently noodling around with a Pentax MX and a Polaroid SX-70. I have got some really nice results with it! These
were with the Pentax MX with Kodak Gold 200


----------



## Maxgus

Olympus OM-1 and Olympus 35 ED.


----------



## Jim S

McCarthy said:


> SONY A7R
> SONY A7R MK2
> 
> ZEISS Batis 18mm f/2.8
> ZEISS 35mm f/1.4
> SONY 90mm f/2.8 Macro G OSS


Nice shots. Great choice with the Mark.II and Batis 18MM. I have the same set up. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## EngineerHack

most of the time my phone but at places also the Gopro camera


----------



## Tri-Star

I was a Nikon guy until 2019, went mirrorless. I shoot with a Sony A6100.

I'm currently saving up for the Sony 16-35 F2.8


----------



## Mr.Boots

mharris660 said:


> Depends on the job. Advertising, journalism, modeling sports I use Nikon. Travel I use Olympus OMD-1 mkii. For street I use a small Sony RX100.
> 
> View attachment 14461453
> View attachment 14461455
> View attachment 14461461
> View attachment 14461467
> View attachment 14461473
> View attachment 14461477


I love my Sony RX100


----------



## Tri-Star

Mr.Boots said:


> I love my Sony RX100


Good quality for a point and shoot. Sometimes I think my life would be easier without the stress of multiple lenses.


----------



## Mr.Boots

Tri-Star said:


> Good quality for a point and shoot. Sometimes I think my life would be easier without the stress of multiple lenses.


The RX has a very large sensor for a point and shoot. Only drawback is it sucks for macro. Mine is a first series model, so maybe they've improved.


----------



## Seabee1

My d7000 sits unused. Instead I rotate between my fujifilm x70 and sony rx100iii depending on what I'm doing. I like the somewhat more portability and reach of the sony but I really love my x70


----------



## Tri-Star

Mr.Boots said:


> The RX has a very large sensor for a point and shoot. Only drawback is it sucks for macro. Mine is a first series model, so maybe they've improved.


I think it's a 1 inch sensor if memory serves. Still, macro's not my thing. I'm mostly wildlife and nature landscape.


----------



## kritameth

This thread is insane. I'm just sitting here with my Samsung S21, admiring from afar 😅.


----------



## Mr.Boots

Tri-Star said:


> I think it's a 1 inch sensor if memory serves. Still, macro's not my thing. I'm mostly wildlife and nature landscape.


Me too.


----------



## Jim S

cav25 said:


> I shoot with a Sony a6000. Almost all of my watch photography is done with the Sony 30mm macro lens.


Bought an A6000 in 2014 not realizing I was buying a Sony icon. It's been a great camera. Recently picked up a preowned A6400 along with a Sony 3.5 18 to 200mm oss zoom. Love it! Still have the A6000 and intend to keep it. The A series are great for travel. Think you would agree.


----------



## JackWhite

These photos were taken with Redmi Note 5+


----------



## keeping_this

Jim S said:


> Bought an A6000 in 2014 not realizing I was buying a Sony icon. It's been a great camera. Recently picked up a preowned A6400 along with a Sony 3.5 18 to 200mm oss zoom. Love it! Still have the A6000 and intend to keep it. The A series are great for travel. Think you would agree.


Do you use any bags when you travel? I'm trying to find a bag for my 6400 when travel opens up again. I looked at Peak design but those are quite pricey.


----------



## Tri-Star

keeping_this said:


> Do you use any bags when you travel? I'm trying to find a bag for my 6400 when travel opens up again. I looked at Peak design but those are quite pricey.


Although not specifically directed at me,

I use a camera bag when I travel. What I take is usually dictated by how many lenses I'm bringing with me, my individual style preferences and weight of the bag. 

I usually prefer a rapid deployment setup (camera mounted to lens inside the bag).

I would look into the following;

-Lowepro Trekker
-Tamrac Anvil Super 25


----------



## keeping_this

Tri-Star said:


> -Lowepro Trekker
> -Tamrac Anvil Super 25


The Tamrac pack looks very interesting and almost checks all the boxes for me. Beefy waist straps are a must for me when walking for hours a time. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Tri-Star

keeping_this said:


> The Tamrac pack looks very interesting and almost checks all the boxes for me. Beefy waist straps are a must for me when walking for hours a time. Thanks for the suggestions!


No problem. I use the Tamarac myself, it's amazing.


----------



## JackWhite

It was a wonderful summer.


----------



## david_h_moss

I love the crossover between fans of photography and watches. I’m a die hard Fuji guy. X100 for carry (especially travel) XT for when I want maximum versatility (birthday parties, sports, etc)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

david_h_moss said:


> I love the crossover between fans of photography and watches. I’m a die hard Fuji guy. X100 for carry (especially travel) XT for when I want maximum versatility (birthday parties, sports, etc)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is the X70, sweet little camera, plus I have the sony rx100 iii. Poor d7000 just collects dust


----------



## levkov

I use a Canon 6d, but i wish i had bought a mirrorless. I've almost only used it for watch photography, with liveview, so a mirrorless would've made a lot more sense. Only thing is i've got a bunch of Canon accessories, so didn't want to start over again buying all of those


----------



## Devinruppert

Sony a7 (mark I)… mostly using adapted vintage lenses. Love having a digital full frame that I can throw around.


----------



## Puma Cat

Fujifilm X-H1...(my photo of my camera)


----------



## Puma Cat

Also...Fujifilm X100F. Mostly for street photography...(also my pic)


----------



## Shockwave

zombywoof917 said:


> I'm currently noodling around with a Pentax MX and a Polaroid SX-70. I have got some really nice results with it! These
> were with the Pentax MX with Kodak Gold 200
> 
> View attachment 16221533
> View attachment 16221534



Pardon my asking, but would you consider either or both of these photos to be overexposed? The clouds or sky in particular. 

I don't ask to be rude or in a matter of critiquing but in interest of learning more about exposures, etc. I started shooting film over the last two years on a Canon AE-1 and have been researching on how to capture better photos on a consistent basis. 
I've read that with film it is better to overexpose as it can always be corrected later (push or pulled). Any insight and advise is welcomed. 

I like your photos, especially the buildings in the first.


----------



## gr8tdane24

I like my cameras like I like my watches… analog. Obviously I’m a big Pentax film SLR fan. But I do have a Fuji X-T4 as well when I must use digital.


----------



## Jerry j

Fuji x100F


----------



## garbidz

On the shelf: Leica M6, EOS-1, Canon QL-17 and EOS 5D3.
I am crazy about lenses. My all-time favorite is the Canon EF 50mm f/1.2.
Currently shooting with Sony A6400 and Sony A7RIV. Nothing beats the Sony eye focus!
Sony can use other lens brands. The world is beautiful through Leitz Summicron 50mm. Less so through a Jupiter-3 made in the USSR in 1967. Most Canon EFs focus OK through a Sigma adapter. 
I have all the material I need.
Where did I hear that one before?


----------



## BreguetBrat

I love my Leica M10 M10R Leica SL and leica SL2 and my Hassleblad Xi1D and last but not least all my NIKON DSLR's plus my Sony Eye Tracking buster the Nikon Z9....


----------



## BreguetBrat

GOODIES


----------



## BreguetBrat

Nikon and Canon


----------



## Tseg

Sony RX1


----------



## BreguetBrat

Nikon D6 with Nikon 600MM F/4 FLED VR


----------



## Tseg

BreguetBrat said:


> Nikon D6 with Nikon 600MM F/4 FLED VR
> View attachment 16675178


Nice, you must have a very long arm for that wrist shot!


----------



## BreguetBrat

Tseg said:


> Nice, you must have a very long arm for that wrist shot!


Yes then I would need to break out the Nikon 800MM F/5.6 FLED VR Big Gun then...!


----------



## brettinlux

BreguetBrat said:


> Nikon and Canon
> View attachment 16675169
> View attachment 16675170
> View attachment 16675171


Interesting that you use a combination of the 2.People I meet are usually one or the other.


----------



## brettinlux

Sony A6600 with 18-105mm F4 lens gets most use.


----------



## BreguetBrat

brettinlux said:


> Interesting that you use a combination of the 2.People I meet are usually one or the other.


Also Leica and Hasselblad too plus Nikon and Canon.. Like em all..


----------



## Junkyard_Dawg

BreguetBrat said:


> Also Leica and Hasselblad too plus Nikon and Canon.. Like em all..


Interesting, I'm also a fan of Breguet and shoot Leica M10 and Hasselblad 500c/m (for film fun). Also Fuji X100v when it comes to hunting down my 3yo daughter


----------



## rkman11

Currently a Leica Dlux 109, but looking to change over to a Fuji TX3, I think.


----------



## Xerxes300

guys, i have a Nikon P1000, I can see people waving in the moon... but i was wondering if you could suggest a smaller body with a lens or two since i'm not that professional and mostly use the Auto function.


----------



## Mooglover

Nikon Z6 here with a Fujifilm XT-2. Just can bring myself to get rid of the XT, it's a tank.


----------



## Mooglover

Xerxes300 said:


> guys, i have a Nikon P1000, I can see people waving in the moon... but i was wondering if you could suggest a smaller body with a lens or two since i'm not that professional and mostly use the Auto function.


I would say look into the m43 bodies and lenses. They are small and quite versatile. My last body was an Olympus EM5-II and it was really fun. There are a slew of "Pro" lenses from Olympus which can take them to another level, I had a 12-40 Pro which I loved. MU-43.com has quite a bit of resources/examples if so inclined.


----------



## Xerxes300

Mooglover said:


> I would say look into the m43 bodies and lenses. They are small and quite versatile. My last body was an Olympus EM5-II and it was really fun. There are a slew of "Pro" lenses from Olympus which can take them to another level, I had a 12-40 Pro which I loved. MU-43.com has quite a bit of resources/examples if so inclined.


Ah! Interesting, thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hl213

Nikon D3500 and d5300, and then recently picked up a fuji x100v. Although not going to lie, I still reach for my phone 99.9% of the time.


----------



## supersilent

Sony a6500 🤷‍♂️


----------



## garbidz

Sony A6400
My fav Pizza place in Etang Salé-les-Bains. Behind the trees at a distance there is the Indian Ocean.


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## imaCoolRobot

for work: Canon M6, DJI Air2s, Mavic 2 Pro, Mavic Mini 2
for personal: Nikon D850
for fun: Olympus TG6, Apple iPhone 13 Pro


----------



## nk.technical

BreguetBrat said:


> View attachment 16807166


So are you a dentist, or a lawyer?


----------



## nk.technical

I'm sure there is a lot of crossover between enthusiasts of mechanical watches and rangefinder cameras. They are both precision instruments of a time that became obsolete and are now luxury items. I love the feeling of the shutter tripping, the smooth winding mechanism, a dense metal body. Certain lenses also remind me of watches, like this 35mm lens reminds me of a Datejust. This is my favorite 35mm camera and favorite watch.


----------



## garbidz

nk.technical said:


> View attachment 16827387
> 
> 
> I'm sure there is a lot of crossover between enthusiasts of mechanical watches and rangefinder cameras. They are both precision instruments of a time that became obsolete and are now luxury items. I love the feeling of the shutter tripping, the smooth winding mechanism, a dense metal body. Certain lenses also remind me of watches, like this 35mm lens reminds me of a Datejust. This is my favorite 35mm camera and favorite watch.


Your image quality is excellent, documentary level.
Thank you for lighting my photo spark. Got the urge!
I need to start by dusting the stuff on the shelf.
Your picture really stands out! That Nikon is a jewel.


----------



## garbidz

The picture is not as sharp as yours but it IS a Wetzlar lens on a Wetzlar body.


----------



## nk.technical

garbidz said:


> View attachment 16833613
> 
> 
> The picture is not as sharp as yours but it IS a Wetzlar lens on a Wetzlar body.


Excellent! Sharpness is a bourgeois concept  great camera, lens, AND watch!


----------



## Beatlloydy

I just have an entry level Nikon D3400. I recently bought a 600mm Sigma lens to suit. I probably should have gone mirrorless but I dont mind the larger bodies of the DSLR. I wanted to upgrade to D7 but at the time there were none..I got sucked into this horological vortex and now I cant afford to upgrade at the moment. I just photograph for fun as I live in the bush and theres always something interesting to photograph.


----------



## Jericho.dedios

Been using Canon 600D for my shots and Sony A6400 for my reels. I'm still new with photography and I am enjoying so far. So much too learn!

Oris Aquis Hulk 43.5mm shot by 600D


----------



## ElongMusky

Leica


----------



## SolarPower

Currently Sony A7 iv


----------



## brettinlux

Sony A-6500 and Sony A-77.


----------

